# stumped !!! Deferent Question!!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K. You cut the tree down.
Then you cut the stump close to the ground.
Cover it with fill!
So how do you stop those suckers from coming up???
Sean


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Roundup.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You can improve things by grinding the majority of the stump out, but keep mowing them down and in a year or three they won't show up anymore.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Small drillings in the residual stump, then pour standard household bleach on-to same takes care of everything. Process wise effectively cut, truncate, drill and serve the poison (bleach) in short order. This allows transport of poison to the root system while the osmotic effect of the still live tree / stump is still there. 


Works.. 

gg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I apply straight Round (Glyphosate) Up to a fresh cut.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Mike and so good and true. 

Here is another one that my Dad told me: 

BIG stump yes? 

Simple: 

1/2" bit,,,, 12" long or LONGER... ... and permeate... 

Now the difference is not the bleach however the GASOLINE that one "soaks" into the stump over a period of a week. 

Then light the puppy up. 

Carefull here.... root system must be away from homes.... 

gg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to burn a hollowed out stump once, did not have much luck. 

A few days later, came down the drive and saw a small amount of smoke in the back yard. Sure 'nuf, burning away on the inside. 

I have cut mine when the trees are green (big mistake for clean up) which makes the wood rot fast.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Great responses! Will drill and use "ROUNDUP" Thanks ! Sean


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Will these suggestions work on my %$%^&^*&# Mulberry trees sprouting everywhere in my hedgerow? The birds love my 'puffball?' bushes but the droppings are making for a Mulberry forest.

Cut them one year and they are back at twice the size the next year. 


Craig


----------



## terryk07 (Jul 12, 2009)

hi i'm trying to build a lgb garden railroad i wanted to know how to have muilt-train operatin with the decoder system


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By terryk07 on 13 Jul 2009 07:14 PM 
hi i'm trying to build a lgb garden railroad i wanted to know how to have muilt-train operatin with the decoder system Terry you should post that question in the DCC in Large Scale section, lower down on the page. Good Luck Sean


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I know some will laugh at this but proof is in the years it has been done and the thousands that has done it, Get a Farmers Almanac at the Grocery book section and cut them off when they say is the time to prune, it has always worked for me. I was raised on a farm in an old German community and many of them would do only according to the sign, I know if we weaned our calves on the sign they would almost not ball, outside the sign and the cows and calves would ball, lets face it if the moon controls the tides of the ocean. It can do other powerful things, Good Luck Dennis


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

2-4-D works well on the Mulberry sprouts.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 30 Jun 2009 06:50 PM 
Small drillings in the residual stump, then pour standard household bleach on-to same takes care of everything. Process wise effectively cut, truncate, drill and serve the poison (bleach) in short order. This allows transport of poison to the root system while the osmotic effect of the still live tree / stump is still there. 


Works.. 

gg


If you have a pool, then you can also use Muriatic Acid with this same method; it's worked for me.


----------

